# Best non CA option for pen finish



## Jeremymc98 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey experts!

What's everyone advice for the best finish coat for a pen to show off the wood as best possible? I'd like to try my hand at the pretty blank bash contest and want the wood to be wood not coated in CA

All advice is welcome to this rookie


----------



## donstephan (Feb 1, 2018)

Possibly you will get as many different responses as there are respondents.  My understanding is that shellac is the clearest finish, but on some woods a first coat of oil can create more variety in the wood.  But not everyone likes that variety - for example, some consider the natural "blotchiness" of cherry to be unattractive.  Some people like a thick film on top of the wood, some want to feel the texture of the wood.  Some want a high gloss, some semi-gloss or even matte.  Some love to experiment and try new finishes, some want the efficiency of using the same finish all the time.  Because beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, I would suggest there is no one answer.


----------



## Bikerdad (Feb 1, 2018)

Depends on the wood.  If you want the wood to "pop" and have great chatoyance, then hit it with BLO first, make sure it's cured, and then put shellac over the top.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2018)

Lacquers have been used in the woodworking industry for many years to show depth and clarity. No one is going to be touching your pen so they will not see the wood as you think they will. Most people prefer a clear shiny look to bring out the depth of wood. As mentioned you can hit with a blo to enhance grain patterns but I have found using CA will do basically the same thing. Poly has been used but to me is not as clear as CA or lacquers. I do not remember any pen winning that did not have a shiny look to it. More coats of lacquer or CA the more depth it will have. 

The key though all comes down to your photography skills Take a pore photo and nothing you put on the pen will matter. Good luck.


----------



## camb (Feb 2, 2018)

*Finish*

I like and use mostly Pens Plus after having bad reactions to CA (eyes and nose )   Thanks Jeff


----------



## rherrell (Feb 2, 2018)

Look into DIPPING, I've had good results with lacquer and spar varnish. The varnish is more durable.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 2, 2018)

I like WTF (Wood Turners Finish) for a none CA finish. Drys fast, and can apply multiple coats like CA and the more coats the shinier it gets.

Some pics in this thread
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/simple-non-ca-shiny-finish-150468/


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like Dr.’s Pens Plus, but it is non-building so it will get shiny and looks nice but will also retain any grain or surface character that has not been sanded out. This can be reduced using it to wet sand a slurry, but that changes the character of the pen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jeremymc98 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the options gang. Looks like woodcraft will be getting a visit tomorrow for lots of finishing stuff


----------



## donstephan (Feb 2, 2018)

Experiment on wood dowels mounted just like a pen blank.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Don’s idea is a good one. I have turned 6” - 8” pine round and put 3 or 4 finishes or finish combinations on side by side to compare them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Feb 2, 2018)

You really can't beat a good glossy CA finish for durability and a fairly quick finishing process. . There is a learning curve.

As an alternative, consider Wipe On Poly (commonly referred to as WOP) but the process takes longer.

There is an article in the IAP library here on one member's dipping method, which can be applied to several types of finishes.


----------



## Jeremymc98 (Feb 2, 2018)

magpens said:


> You really can't beat a good glossy CA finish for durability and a fairly quick finishing process. . There is a learning curve.
> 
> As an alternative, consider Wipe On Poly (commonly referred to as WOP) but the process takes longer.
> 
> There is an article in the IAP library here on one member's dipping method, which can be applied to several types of finishes.



Mal,
Thanks for the suggestion. I actually started with doing a CA finish out ofnthe gate and like the gloss and durability but it makes the wood just not as natural to me. I'm hoping there's a magic something, somewhere,  that let's wood stay natural and has some durability


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeremymc98 said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > You really can't beat a good glossy CA finish for durability and a fairly quick finishing process. . There is a learning curve.
> ...



Cut it back and do only a few coats. use a nonwoven pad to knock shine off. Both worlds.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Feb 3, 2018)

"Cut it back and do only a few coats. use a nonwoven pad to knock shine off. Both worlds"

As John says, that's also what I do. Apply CA and sand it back to 1200 grit. Works great and looks natural. However my customers almost always go for shiny.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cseymour (Feb 3, 2018)

Another vote for Pens Plus


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

